# Grand Waikikian-cockroaches



## brigechols (Jul 3, 2013)

Checked into GW on Monday - 22nd floor, partial view of the ocean, and a roach infested kitchen. Reported the problem to housekeeping. They allegedly sprayed yesterday. Even more roaches in the kitchen this morning. Spoke with the manager. There is only one other room available and it is located on the 5th floor. Off to take a look.


----------



## caneil (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for the information. I am terrified of roaches. Any reports on locations that have those types of infestations are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 3, 2013)

Unfortunately cockroaches are fairly common on the Hawaiian islands.  My definition of the difference between a high class place and a cheap place (I've stayed at both  ) is that a high class place will come in and spray for you, in a cheap place you have to spray yourself.


----------



## SMHarman (Jul 3, 2013)

Remember that stuff is toxic so keep your food and kids away from it.


----------



## brigechols (Jul 3, 2013)

The 5th floor room is handicap accessible. Balcony is half the size of the current room and closet located in the bathroom. We will stay in the current room. They called an outside firm to spray so we vacated the room and stored all food items in resealable plastic bags. This is our 5th visit to HHV, first encounter with roaches, and first  stay in GW.


----------



## scottHGVC (Jul 3, 2013)

Roaches on the 22nd floor?  Pretty scary thing thinking about this.  We were thinking about going to Hawaii next year, now I'm not too sure.  These critters are getting smarter.  Used to be only on the ground floor now they're getting the better units on the higher floors with the better views!


----------



## Marilyn (Jul 3, 2013)

scottHGVC said:


> Roaches on the 22nd floor?  Pretty scary thing thinking about this.  We were thinking about going to Hawaii next year, now I'm not too sure.  These critters are getting smarter.  Used to be only on the ground floor now they're getting the better units on the higher floors with the better views!



Everyone wants those high floors! Going to the Lagoon Tower in Feb- hope the critters go on vacation too - somewhere else.


----------



## czar (Jul 4, 2013)

brigechols said:


> The 5th floor room is handicap accessible. Balcony is half the size of the current room and closet located in the bathroom. We will stay in the current room. They called an outside firm to spray so we vacated the room and stored all food items in resealable plastic bags. This is our 5th visit to HHV, first encounter with roaches, and first  stay in GW.



If they are on the 22nd floor, they're definitely on the 5th!


----------



## feed the otter (Jul 4, 2013)

scottHGVC said:


> Roaches on the 22nd floor?  Pretty scary thing thinking about this.  We were thinking about going to Hawaii next year, now I'm not too sure.  These critters are getting smarter.  Used to be only on the ground floor now they're getting the better units on the higher floors with the better views!



Any chance they're only on the Diamond Head side?  :hysterical:


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 4, 2013)

scottHGVC said:


> Roaches on the 22nd floor?  Pretty scary thing thinking about this.  We were thinking about going to Hawaii next year, now I'm not too sure.  These critters are getting smarter.  Used to be only on the ground floor now they're getting the better units on the higher floors with the better views!



You're right Scott, everyone that hates cockaroaches should avoid Hawaii, more availability at HHV for the rest of us! 

In 2006 we were in 15th floor OF at Lagoon, I was enjoying the view on the lanai with the doors open, a large flying bug buzzed past my head and went in.  That sucker hit the carpet and started running around like a cockaroach! WTF!  I grabbed the newspaper, rolled it up and did battle.  Every time I got him cornered he flew!  I finally got him in the large pantry and blocked the door, swat at him on the floor he flew at me, swat him out of the air, back to the floor.  I was cussing a blue streak banging around in there.  He finally succumbed to numerous blows, a 3 inch long flying Hawaiian cockaroach!  The paper had a photo of a margarita, so I put him on that and snapped a pic, left him there as my trophy to warn his buddies.  I'll see if I can find the pic.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 4, 2013)

Flying Hawaiian Cockroach.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 4, 2013)

Never saw a roach at HHV.  (GW or Lagoon)

But was always happy to see the geckos.


----------



## persia (Jul 4, 2013)

Cockroaches are the official bird of the tropics.  I'd rather face a herd of cockroaches than another New England winter....

Actually it's an intrusion not a herd, sorry.


----------



## scottHGVC (Jul 4, 2013)

Very attractive!  It's got that Hawaiian tropical look!


----------



## DaveC (Jul 6, 2013)

I didn't see any cockroaches at Kingsland or Bay Club or heard of any in those resorts. Is this only a problem in HHV?


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2013)

DaveC said:


> I didn't see any cockroaches at Kingsland or Bay Club or heard of any in those resorts. Is this only a problem in HHV?



No.  You can find cockroaches anywhere.  However, if you are someplace where there are lots of geckos, they usually keep the roaches at bay.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 6, 2013)

The buildings there before GW was built were fleabag apartments, tattoo shops, and massage parlors.  Apparently the cockroaches survived the demolition and construction.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 6, 2013)

Please define what "infested' means to you. 

I have seen that stupid show on TV about exterminators.  I have a whole new appreciation for what infested means.


----------



## PearlCity (Jul 7, 2013)

Roaches in hawaii are common. I remember living in the lower 48 and thinking how I never saw roaches. When I used to live on the 23 rd floor of a condo on Oahu I was clean but still had roaches. You can never control how clean your neighbors are. In general those suckers come up from the sewers or just outside they multiply like crazy. I am at mko now and amazed at the lack of roaches . I want to know who their exterminator is . Lol. Sorry you are having this problem at HIV


----------



## PearlCity (Jul 7, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> Flying Hawaiian Cockroach.



I hate those!!


----------



## DaveC (Jul 7, 2013)

I remember always seeing a gecko when I left my room. Maybe that's why I didn't see anything else.


----------



## brigechols (Jul 7, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> Please define what "infested' means to you.
> 
> I have seen that stupid show on TV about exterminators.  I have a whole new appreciation for what infested means.



"Infested" means spotting  four or more roaches when the lights are turned on, spotting more in cupboards and drawers, climbing on walls, the bugs range in size from adult to teeny, and the bugs aren't controlled by regular household insecticide. I even spotted a couple inside the dishwasher. Swept up about 20 dead ones from the kitchen  floor this morning.


----------



## brigechols (Jul 7, 2013)

PearlCity said:


> Roaches in hawaii are common. I remember living in the lower 48 and thinking how I never saw roaches. When I used to live on the 23 rd floor of a condo on Oahu I was clean but still had roaches. You can never control how clean your neighbors are. In general those suckers come up from the sewers or just outside they multiply like crazy. I am at mko now and amazed at the lack of roaches . I want to know who their exterminator is . Lol. Sorry you are having this problem at HIV



Just checked into MKO and not a roach in sight


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 9, 2013)

*Thanks for sharing*



brigechols said:


> "Infested" means spotting  four or more roaches when the lights are turned on, spotting more in cupboards and drawers, climbing on walls, the bugs range in size from adult to teeny, and the bugs aren't controlled by regular household insecticide. I even spotted a couple inside the dishwasher. Swept up about 20 dead ones from the kitchen  floor this morning.



Yikes !! Sorry about your most recent stay at HHV. 
Please share your experience with Hilton. Here's a link to Hilton's feedback page - https://secure.hilton.com/en/hi/feedback/guest_assistance.jhtml



brigechols said:


> ...... This is our 5th visit to HHV, first encounter with roaches, and first  stay in GW.


Similar to you (knock on wood), we've never encountered roaches during any of our previous HHV stays in Lagoon, Kalia or Grand Waikikian Towers. I hope they'll get this under control.

I hope you enjoyed the 4th of July fireworks during your stay.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 9, 2013)

DaveC said:


> I didn't see any cockroaches at Kingsland or Bay Club or heard of any in those resorts. Is this only a problem in HHV?



We had the B52 Bomber type visit our Kingland villa during our 1st night 
Thank goodness hubby was able to kill it. These things can fly into any room anywhere in Hawaii.

To get an idea of what I'm talking about see this video I found on youtube.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frT0UYzlBJ8


----------



## brigechols (Jul 9, 2013)

alwysonvac said:


> Yikes !! Sorry about your most recent stay at HHV.
> Please share your experience with Hilton. Here's a link to Hilton's feedback page - https://secure.hilton.com/en/hi/feedback/guest_assistance.jhtml
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I provided feedback to Hilton. For the Fourth, there was a BBQ and concert on the lawn in front of the Lagoon tower. Fireworks were spectacular  we watched the firework display from the Lagoon pool area. Security tried to remove everyone from that area because the pool was closed but everyone stayed put until the fireworks ended.


----------

